# Hall of Vape - Stuttgart



## Rob Fisher

Flights booked! Boom! More than excited! 
http://the-hall-of-vape.de/?lang=en

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Wow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Willyza

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Flights booked! Boom! More than excited!
> http://the-hall-of-vape.de/?lang=en
> View attachment 126102


The looks awesome! I'm sure you are going to have a blast 

If you have some spare time in Stuttgart I can recommend the Porsche Factory tour as well as the Mercedes Factory tour (just outside of Stuttgart). The Porsche and Mercedes museums are also great to visit in the area but the factories are definitely something different (especially the Porsche factory).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Wow! This is amazing. Looking forward to seeing the photos. Enjoy and be safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Epic Rob! How's that vendor list?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Check here MR @Rob Fisher , Dont you wanna employ me? I’ll work hard for these perks, clean your gear, build coils for you, hell I’ll even fill tanks for you man. Just take me with on trips, you can introduce me to people as ur vape butler... 

Come man, sounds like a fair trade

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Jengz said:


> Check here MR @Rob Fisher , Dont you wanna employ me? I’ll work hard for these perks, clean your gear, build coils for you, hell I’ll even fill tanks for you man. Just take me with on trips, you can introduce me to people as ur vape butler...
> 
> Come man, sounds like a fair trade


I've tried this @Jengz ... Problem is that he knows how much time we spend on the forum, and what shitty employees we would be as a result of it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greece, Hungary, Austria, Canada, Finland, South Africa and the USA will be representing when I go to Germany to the Hall of Vape real soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Around the world in 80 vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dewald

I can't wait for this. I had massive FOMO missing out on Vapecon, but finally have something worthwhile right on my doorstep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

Anyone willing to put some money on the table as to how many Über Vape toys @Rob Fisher will have to smuggle through customs?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Captain Chaos said:


> Anyone willing to put some money on the table as to how many Über Vape toys @Rob Fisher will have to smuggle through customs?



Not as many as last time... and this time it will be quality vs quantity!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm sure I will pick up a DNA250C or two there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Team going on holiday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Captain Chaos

Nice! Any space left in ye olde suitcase for me? 

Enjoy and have a safe trip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Captain Chaos said:


> Nice! Any space left in ye olde suitcase for me?
> 
> Enjoy and have a safe trip.



Sorry @Captain Chaos the suitcase is full... Red Pill bottles...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

hi, please collect those free vape-bands they hand out

I have a vape-band fetish ....lol

enjoy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got a mention in the Hall of Vape promo video!  05:10.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That is just so cool and amazing @Rob Fisher 
They are lucky to have you there with them!

@Tom - we need you to translate - hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Nice 1 
all I know it was said @ 5.15 min

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reduced and changed my travel kit. Packing for Hall of Vape Stuttgart? Billet Box, Stratum, CLZ X, Paranormal DNA250C and Solar Storm (if it arrives in time). 3 x Dvarw DL's and a Skyline! And Twisp Cue.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , how much Red Pill are you taking with?
Take extra in case you are forced to part with a few bottles - hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , how much Red Pill are you taking with?
> Take extra in case you are forced to part with a few bottles - hehe



I'm taking 400ml and this time I have samples to give out so no one steals my stock!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm taking 400ml and this time I have samples to give out so no one steals my stock!



Is 400ml enough?
I thought you going for like 3 weeks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Is 400ml enough?
> I thought you going for like 3 weeks?



Hah! I polish off 500ml in a month

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Hah! I polish off 500ml in a month





Silver said:


> Is 400ml enough?
> I thought you going for like 3 weeks?


Not to worry guys, Rob has Oupa and DHL on speed dial in case of emergency.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Is 400ml enough?
> I thought you going for like 3 weeks?



Plus 100ml in carry one. I should be ok.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Plus 100ml in carry one. I should be ok.


You will only be attending the largest vape show on the planet. I'm sure you may be hard pressed to find a random juice to get you by somehow

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> You will only be attending the largest vape show on the planet. I'm sure you may be hard pressed to find a random juice to get you by somehow



Oooo no... I can't live without Red Pill! But if I hit a code red situation @Oupa and FedEx me stock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo no... I can't live without Red Pill! But if I hit a code red situation @Oupa and FedEx me stock!


You could just wrestle one of the people you gave a sample to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> You could just wrestle one of the people you gave a sample to


Just to add I hope @Rob Fisher it's only handing his samples to ladies

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

One more sleep and I'm on my way! Man O Man am I glad I have a VIP pass to the event!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Got a mention in the Hall of Vape promo video!  05:10.




@Rob Fisher Do you know what he said about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Do you know what he said about you?



Just that I would be a VIP guest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Hooked the chap talking will be the MC at the show and he is also the chap that did the gold plating of my Skyline.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> Check here MR @Rob Fisher , Dont you wanna employ me? I’ll work hard for these perks, clean your gear, build coils for you, hell I’ll even fill tanks for you man. Just take me with on trips, you can introduce me to people as ur vape butler...
> 
> Come man, sounds like a fair trade



@Jengz @Faiyaz Cheulkar Yesterday at the Cape Town Vape Meet I said I wished I could have a vape butler, but I guess you won't be in a hurry to apply, since I'm not quite in the same league as Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher i tell you what they very lucky to have you there with them at Hall of Vape

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @Captain Chaos the suitcase is full... Red Pill bottles...



I'm sure you will be giving away some and it's fantastic to think that our very own @Oupa will be doing the rounds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Reduced and changed my travel kit. Packing for Hall of Vape Stuttgart? Billet Box, Stratum, CLZ X, Paranormal DNA250C and Solar Storm (if it arrives in time). 3 x Dvarw DL's and a Skyline! And Twisp Cue.
> View attachment 130213



And Twisp Cue - great! Our very own Twisp will be showing its face to the world!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> One more sleep and I'm on my way! Man O Man am I glad I have a VIP pass to the event!
> View attachment 130573



@Rob Fisher Your excitement is tangible! Why leaving so early though, if it starts only on 5 May?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Your excitement is tangible! Why leaving so early though, if it starts only on 5 May?



We are going to tour Germany both before and after the Show... and then we go cruising in the Baltic after that. Going to visit Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Estonia and Russia.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Just that I would be a VIP guest.



WOW! Our very own @Rob Fisher a VIP guest in Stuttgart, representing South Africa. Brilliant, Rob!!!!!!! 
And if you come across any coffee ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> We are going to tour Germany both before and after the Show... and then we go cruising in the Baltic after that. Going to visit Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Estonia and Russia.



Oh WOW WOW WOW! Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Show opens tomorrow. Popped in to see how build Day was going. We are gonna have a good time. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza

WoW seriously BIG, hope you have your walking shoes on 
Enjoy, and hope you have a blast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> WoW seriously BIG, hope you have your walking shoes on
> Enjoy, and hope you have a blast




I certainly do have. Have covered a few kms this trip already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher , thanks for the pics
Enjoy it!


----------



## Cobrali

Uncle rob, as I mentioned in your live feed, if you are able to get a blue Voyeur..I will be eternally grateful as it's on my most wanted mods list!
1. Limelight Bliss (Obtained)
2. Blue Voyeur (Still trying!)
3. Hellfire Cobra (Going to obtain!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

don't forget my vape bands !

have fun !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Have fun @Rob Fisher !

I am not going to Stuttgart, I have no time left since I just got back from Thailand. Pity, would have been good to meet you there. You are in good hands there anyways

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Have fun @Rob Fisher !
> 
> I am not going to Stuttgart, I have no time left since I just got back from Thailand. Pity, would have been good to meet you there. You are in good hands there anyways



@Tom, nice to see you checking in
How far are you from Stuttgart?
Is it a train trip or does one have to fly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> @Tom, nice to see you checking in
> How far are you from Stuttgart?
> Is it a train trip or does one have to fly?


Its about 450km. Best to go by car or train. We were considering it ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Its about 450km. Best to go by car or train. We were considering it ....



Ok cool
Is Hall of Vape the biggest vape expo in Germany currently?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> Is Hall of Vape the biggest vape expo in Germany currently?


Yeah, it is. I think its the third year running. Before it was the expo in Oberhausen, in October. That is very close to me, pity that they did not rather extend this one. Maybe due to the density of the suppliers. I think most of the big players are relatively close to Stuttgart. I.e. InTaste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Judging by the few photos of the hall Rob it doesn't seem all that big? Maybe at most twice size of vapecon? Is that true? How many SQM is that venue out of interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Have fun @Rob Fisher !
> 
> I am not going to Stuttgart, I have no time left since I just got back from Thailand. Pity, would have been good to meet you there. You are in good hands there anyways


Bummer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Power mod. Sheezzzzz.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phil interviewing Vassilis from ESG 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darren from Armor mods. So grateful because he gave me one of the proto type subohm tanks to test for him. Chicken dinner. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darren from Armor mods. So grateful because he gave me one of the proto type subohm tanks to test for him. Chicken dinner. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first public display of the Skyfall RDA. It’s bloody beautiful and really well made. Release in about two weeks. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first public display of the Skyfall RDA. It’s bloody beautiful and really well made. Release in about two weeks. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok so let’s take a selfie with Vassilis. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok so let’s take a selfie with Vassilis. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok let’s take another selfie and this time with the guy from the shed Mark Todd. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok let’s take another selfie and this time with the guy from the shed Mark Todd. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> Phil interviewing Vassilis from ESG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And another selfie. Gisset Mason. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

As always a fat queue at the Frankie stand. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cobrali

The net must be bad there as i am seeing doubke of everything! Haha! Uncle Rob! Find Victor to do a nipple pic! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cobrali said:


> The net must be bad there as i am seeing doubke of everything! Haha! Uncle Rob! Find Victor to do a nipple pic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



The internet sucks balls here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


> The internet sucks balls here.


Haha..as long as you are having lots of fun uncle rob! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

That is awesome @Rob Fisher !!
Such great pics 
Give it horns!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> And another selfie. Gisset Mason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love your T-shirt @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Phil interviewing Vassilis from ESG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Grab one of those Skyfall’s Rob, I see enough for both you and me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom

The Corona in Titanium seems to get some hype here... did you see that? @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> The Corona in Titanium seems to get some hype here... did you see that? @Rob Fisher



Yip saw them... but I have already picked up four new RTA’s to play with. Is the Corona a single coil DL tank?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

Rob Fisher said:


> The first public display of the Skyfall RDA. It’s bloody beautiful and really well made. Release in about two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> The first public display of the Skyfall RDA. It’s bloody beautiful and really well made. Release in about two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a flavor machine. 

If a group buy is happening from us, i am in for one of these. 

Enjoy the rest of the trip. And vape on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip saw them... but I have already picked up four new RTA’s to play with. Is the Corona a single coil DL tank?


Dual coil. Top coiler. I have one, great tank. Good flavour, good vape. 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matty from Hussar vaping on Red Pill. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Selfie with Rosie from Amber Mods. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Selfie with Darren from Armor Mods. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mark Todd and I causing trouble at the VIP dinner last night. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VIP Dinner. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The version 3 Chubby Gorilla bottles should start appearing soon. And they are much better. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Water approved by Mark Todd. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The queue for the auto bank.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Check this guys mod. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I almost wish I used tube mechs. There were some really beautiful ones at the show. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I so wanted the Cat Juices to be nice because I’m a cat person. But they were kak. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phil Busardo interviewing Vassilis from ESG Skyline. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> I so wanted the Cat Juices to be nice because I’m a cat person. But they were kak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Props if you get this reference:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I almost wish I used tube mechs. There were some really beautiful ones at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm surprised you don't buy them just for display!

One day when I'm older I want a Purge or a Deathwish!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Rob Fisher , such great photos!
Thanks for sharing
Looks like you had a wonderful time there with all the peeps!

Enjoy the rest of the trip and the boat cruise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goodbye Stuttgart! It was fun! Cologne here we come. 1st class with WiFi and comfortable seats and lots of legroom. Not cheap but well worth the extra.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

You have to love the German timetable. Always to the very second.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Goodbye Stuttgart! It was fun! Cologne here we come. 1st class with WiFi and comfortable seats and lots of legroom. Not cheap but well worth the extra.
> View attachment 131215



Ah, thats brilliant Rob!
Enjoy the train ride in style!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Wanted to rate the individual posts "Winner" but I think this will have to do for the entire post!
Thank you for taking us with you.
Winner Winner Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

Looks like you had a great time Rob!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Oupa said:


> Looks like you had a great time Rob!


Van die os op die jas...... @Oupa the myth, the legend "HE IS ALIVE"!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Cornelius said:


> Van die os op die jas...... @Oupa the myth, the legend "HE IS ALIVE"!!!



With uncle @Rob Fisher out of the country @Oupa get a change to step out of the mixing cave.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius

Adephi said:


> With uncle @Rob Fisher out of the country @Oupa get a change to step out of the mixing cave.


Aaaah it all makes sense now! Well spotted sir

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

awesome pics!! Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Not as many as last time... and this time it will be quality vs quantity!


I dont think customs would be a problem they would also just like to meet the guy who's name come through there about 5 times a week that the courier guy has to pickup vapemail for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

awesome uncle @Rob Fisher and thanks for representing ecigssa and taking us with in virtual reality

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 131216
> You have to love the German timetable. Always to the very second.



That's what I love about Germans - punctual, efficient and organised. I used to be in the hotel business eons ago as an Events Co-ordinator and I both loved and dreaded doing functions for Germans (of which there were many - this was in Windhoek). Loved because they knew exactly what they wanted, when they wanted. Dreaded because if they said they want the champagne to be poured at 8pm that is EXACTLY what they expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Matty from Hussar vaping on Red Pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What was the reaction to Red Pill and to Twisp?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> What was the reaction to Red Pill and to Twisp?



Red Pill got a fantastic reaction. There are vendors in the Uk and Poland interested. And when the others who got a sample bottle will be testing soon. 

The Cue I didn’t use at the show. Pods were not as big as I expected. The Germans do love their big RTA’s and I got a couple of them to test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

World record cloud blowing. Just before the opening. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> World record cloud blowing. Just before the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is epic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

This trip looked fantastic @Rob Fisher, I’m so bloody envious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Rob Fisher said:


> World record cloud blowing. Just before the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is insanely awesome!!! WOW!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Did they hit the record @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> Did they hit the record @Rob Fisher



Yes I think so!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Cant see U there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - thanks for posting these videos
Have watched a few minutes of the first one. Will watch more soon...
Lovely videos it seems and great coverage of this event!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hall of Vape Stuttgart 2019!

Hotel booked, Flights booked... applying for the visa! More than a little excited! This is going to be the biggest one EVER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

AWESOME @Rob Fisher !!!
What are the dates?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> AWESOME @Rob Fisher !!!
> What are the dates?





*THE HALL OF VAPE 2019
31. May – 02. June 2019*

And just check out the Modders Gallery! Bazinga!

https://the-hall-of-vape.de/hall-of-modder-gallery-2019/?lang=en

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 161456
> 
> *THE HALL OF VAPE 2019
> 31. May – 02. June 2019*
> 
> And just check out the Modders Gallery! Bazinga!
> 
> https://the-hall-of-vape.de/hall-of-modder-gallery-2019/?lang=en



My gosh @Rob Fisher - that's about 60 modders in the Modders Gallery. 
Wow!

I see ESG is there and Gepetto!
Dont see the Dvarw guys unless I missed it?

I can just imagine how you are going to enjoy these modders!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My gosh @Rob Fisher - that's about 60 modders in the Modders Gallery.
> Wow!
> 
> I see ESG is there and Gepetto!
> Dont see the Dvarw guys unless I missed it?
> 
> I can just imagine how you are going to enjoy these modders!



Peter from KHW (Dvarw) will be at the show and hopefully, by showtime, he may have a deal with one of the retail vendors! But either way, I will be drinking with my Hungarian mate you really did it for the RTA fans! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am going to be like a stunned mullet! The list of Modders in the Modders Gallery is high-end heaven!


Here is the list...

Alliancetech Vapor
Amber Mods
Armor Mods
Atmizoo
Billet Box (Friendly Flipper)
C+C Mods
Caliber Mods
Cipher Mods
Cloud Mods
CoreDesign
DB Mods
Dendro Mods
DiggaDampf - Seemannsgarn Comp Wire
Echo Mods + XMTC
Elcigart
Ennequadro Mods
ESG
Fakirs Mods
Feed3dMods
Frankenskull
Galactika
Gepetto
HDNE
Hussar Vapes
Krönig Mods
MissionXV
MK Mods
MMV Vapors
ModAtty
Monarchy
NoName Mods
Northern Dreampipe Mods
OLC Vape Manufacture
Original Moddog
Osrix Creations
Pandora
PC Coils
Purewattage Mods
R.S.S. Mod
SiChro
Simply Tips
Smart Mods
Steampunk Tools
Steamtuners
Stellar-M
Sturm Mods
Sunbox
SVA
T´36 Mods Artesanales
The A Design
U Mods (MMV Vapors)
V.H. Box Mods
Van & Del
Vape It
Vapin Art
Vertigo
Vulcan Design Signatures Mods
Your Mums Vapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> I am going to be like a stunned mullet! The list of Modders in the Modders Gallery is high-end heaven!
> View attachment 165679
> 
> Here is the list...
> 
> Alliancetech Vapor
> Amber Mods
> Armor Mods
> Atmizoo
> Billet Box (Friendly Flipper)
> C+C Mods
> Caliber Mods
> Cipher Mods
> Cloud Mods
> CoreDesign
> DB Mods
> Dendro Mods
> DiggaDampf - Seemannsgarn Comp Wire
> Echo Mods + XMTC
> Elcigart
> Ennequadro Mods
> ESG
> Fakirs Mods
> Feed3dMods
> Frankenskull
> Galactika
> Gepetto
> HDNE
> Hussar Vapes
> Krönig Mods
> MissionXV
> MK Mods
> MMV Vapors
> ModAtty
> Monarchy
> NoName Mods
> Northern Dreampipe Mods
> OLC Vape Manufacture
> Original Moddog
> Osrix Creations
> Pandora
> PC Coils
> Purewattage Mods
> R.S.S. Mod
> SiChro
> Simply Tips
> Smart Mods
> Steampunk Tools
> Steamtuners
> Stellar-M
> Sturm Mods
> Sunbox
> SVA
> T´36 Mods Artesanales
> The A Design
> U Mods (MMV Vapors)
> V.H. Box Mods
> Van & Del
> Vape It
> Vapin Art
> Vertigo
> Vulcan Design Signatures Mods
> Your Mums Vapes




I call this a 'for reasons, leave the credit cards at home' expo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> I am going to be like a stunned mullet! The list of Modders in the Modders Gallery is high-end heaven!
> View attachment 165679
> 
> Here is the list...
> 
> Alliancetech Vapor
> Amber Mods
> Armor Mods
> Atmizoo
> Billet Box (Friendly Flipper)
> C+C Mods
> Caliber Mods
> Cipher Mods
> Cloud Mods
> CoreDesign
> DB Mods
> Dendro Mods
> DiggaDampf - Seemannsgarn Comp Wire
> Echo Mods + XMTC
> Elcigart
> Ennequadro Mods
> ESG
> Fakirs Mods
> Feed3dMods
> Frankenskull
> Galactika
> Gepetto
> HDNE
> Hussar Vapes
> Krönig Mods
> MissionXV
> MK Mods
> MMV Vapors
> ModAtty
> Monarchy
> NoName Mods
> Northern Dreampipe Mods
> OLC Vape Manufacture
> Original Moddog
> Osrix Creations
> Pandora
> PC Coils
> Purewattage Mods
> R.S.S. Mod
> SiChro
> Simply Tips
> Smart Mods
> Steampunk Tools
> Steamtuners
> Stellar-M
> Sturm Mods
> Sunbox
> SVA
> T´36 Mods Artesanales
> The A Design
> U Mods (MMV Vapors)
> V.H. Box Mods
> Van & Del
> Vape It
> Vapin Art
> Vertigo
> Vulcan Design Signatures Mods
> Your Mums Vapes



Some names there I would love to see at Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Some names there I would love to see at Vapecon.



You and me both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Gear packed... now to pack the non-essential stuff like clothes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Enjoy the trip and the expo @Rob Fisher, you are going to be like a kid in a Candy Store 

And lots of pics or it did not happen!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Gear packed... now to pack the non-essential stuff like clothes!
> View attachment 167536



That's stunning @Rob Fisher! Enjoy yourself in Stuttgart and your trip thereafter!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it @Rob Fisher 

It's going to be fantastic to see all the activity and I know you are going to go bananas seeing all the high end modders there. 

Looking forward to hearing more...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher be sure to stop past the Atmizoo stand while you are their. They are launching their Tripod RTA at the show and it sure does look interesting. 

Wouldn’t mind your initial impressions on this new RTAs versatility as an alternative to the Dvarw MTL, interested in its DL abilities. It sure looks the part.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher be sure to stop past the Atmizoo stand while you are their. They are launching their Tripod RTA at the show and it sure does look interesting.
> 
> Wouldn’t mind your initial impressions on this new RTAs versatility as an alternative to the Dvarw MTL, interested in its DL abilities. It sure looks the part.
> 
> View attachment 167566



Have already booked one @CaliGuy! Full report back when I get back in the country!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Have already booked one @CaliGuy! Full report back when I get back in the country!



YES! Can’t wait to find out more about it. Thx Rob
It’s not badly priced at all, will take the plunge if it can keep up with the Dvafw MTL in restricted DL mod, flavour wise and then versatility.

Interested as to whether they will be releasing other AF Pin like a 2.5mm / 3mm, in DL mode it use the main SF Pin stud which is 4mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

4 hours and the journey starts! Seeya all in a week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> 4 hours and the journey starts! Seeya all in a week!
> View attachment 167704


Safe travels, Rob. Look forward to your commentary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> 4 hours and the journey starts! Seeya all in a week!
> View attachment 167704


Enjoy the trip Uncle @Rob Fisher . And be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The show is massive this year! Two halls full and a really big Modders Gallery! Yeah! Lots of setting up action today!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The show is massive this year! Two halls full and a really big Modders Gallery! Yeah! Lots of setting up action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exciting! Would love to have been there just for the modders' section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Almost time 
One more sleep 
Enjoy, and send PIC'S

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gigi, Aaron and yours truly!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is nearly time!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher, what all does this “Special Guest” incompass?
I know you are connected with some of the modders as you are often part of the testing group for some of the new HE gear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , they very lucky to have you as a special guest at Hall of Vape!
Enjoy it and have lots of fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher, what all does this “Special Guest” incompass?
> I know you are connected with some of the modders as you are often part of the testing group for some of the new HE gear.


Means more than 15 Dvarw's

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Tod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

SAVapeGear said:


> Means more than 15 Dvarw's



That I am aware of

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> 4 hours and the journey starts! Seeya all in a week!
> View attachment 167704


Safe trip @Rob Fisher , traveling light I see. Cannot wait for a photo of the container in your garden once that arrives for unpacking afterwards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan

Grand Guru said:


> Tod!



oh I recognise that bloke around 5min of the video

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hakhan said:


> oh I recognise that bloke around 5min of the video


"that! That is Rob Fisher, he is a nice guy" epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher, what all does this “Special Guest” incompass?
> I know you are connected with some of the modders as you are often part of the testing group for some of the new HE gear.



It means I can go in before opening time and go anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Go in a view at your leisure Rob, that makes the trip so worth it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CaliGuy said:


> Go in a view at your leisure Rob, that makes the trip so worth it.


Uncle Rob said he'll take me with next year, as long as I carry al his vape gear. Time to hit the Gym and flex those Core muscles....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Loony German Vapers. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Loony German Vapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mag-Lite Mods?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Zee Germanz are vaping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CaliGuy said:


> Zee Germanz are vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Loony!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Loony German Vapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Triple stack MTL setups.............

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

They want me!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The ModdersGallery is a dash more busy today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good battery life!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about last night. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Large Pizza and Dvarw on a new Stratum Mod!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

New colour Dani Mini at HoV! Silver. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Conor Mums giving me Fomo because he got a Geppetto Mod!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

All the girls at the IVG stand want me too!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vaporesso girls send lots of love and will see us at Vapecon!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Oh my, these are such lovely photos @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing them and for representing us there!
Ambassador and vaping evangelist of note!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dewald

@Rob Fisher got much better photos, but man what an event! The modders gallery was something else and every 5 minutes I spotted a vaping "celebrity". From Todd to the vaping bogan, I even saw @Rob Fisher from afar.

Was really hoping ESG would be releasing something new, but at least I got to meet the people behind my favourite tank. I got an entire backpack full of new, amazing juices and an upset wife. Can't wait for next year.

Here is a photo I tried to take of InTaste's massive stand in the middle of everything.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Dewald said:


> @Rob Fisher got much better photos, but man what an event! The modders gallery was something else and every 5 minutes I spotted a vaping "celebrity". From Todd to the vaping bogan, I even saw @Rob Fisher from afar.
> 
> Was really hoping ESG would be releasing something new, but at least I got to meet the people behind my favourite tank. I got an entire backpack full of new, amazing juices and an upset wife. Can't wait for next year.
> 
> Here is a photo I tried to take of InTaste's massive stand in the middle of everything.
> 
> View attachment 168002



Whew your wife must be tiny if she can fit in a backpack!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last day of Hall of Vape. Freshly ground coffee and new Dani Mini silver to start the day. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

The Dani collection that was complete, then not complete and now complete again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dewald said:


> @Rob Fisher got much better photos, but man what an event! The modders gallery was something else and every 5 minutes I spotted a vaping "celebrity". From Todd to the vaping bogan, I even saw @Rob Fisher from afar.
> 
> Was really hoping ESG would be releasing something new, but at least I got to meet the people behind my favourite tank. I got an entire backpack full of new, amazing juices and an upset wife. Can't wait for next year.
> 
> Here is a photo I tried to take of InTaste's massive stand in the middle of everything.
> 
> View attachment 168002



Great to hear @Dewald 
Thanks for the pic


----------



## Rob Fisher

New vape movie due in Feb. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ira is the HI Ho @Silver of Hall of Vape. Very organized and a real gentleman just like Hi Ho!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
So glad you interacted with Ira
Looking forward to hearing more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Home time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My new comfortable German shoes!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - what I love about your photos is that you almost never fail to sneak in the Dvarw in the picture!

Safe travels!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> My new comfortable German shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I respect the fact that Uncle @Rob Fisher does not have to wear long pants anywhere he goes for anyone. He is just being himself That is just so cool. The man is a LEGEND. Have a safe journey back Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Home time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As sad as this is with this thread coming to a conclusion because the show is ended, it's even more exciting to have you back home and showing the world your new toys!
Safe travels!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> And I respect the fact that Uncle @Rob Fisher does not have to wear long pants anywhere he goes for anyone. He is just being himself That is just so cool. The man is a LEGEND. Have a safe journey back Uncle Rob.


I'm glad @Rob Fisher doesn't have this problem.... or maybe he does and he hides it with the dvarw

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Christos said:


> I'm glad @Rob Fisher doesn't have this problem.... or maybe he does and he hides it with the dvarw
> View attachment 168140


Wish I could select winner and funny @Christos so I went with winner. But your post is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

King G (Gisset's husband)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ira the organiser of Hall of Vape and Vinny a reviewer from the UK!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eddy Riches from Friendly Flipper!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The best reviewer in the world! Mark Todd can't lie and never does!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @Rob Fisher !!
You must have had such a great time interfacing with all the people

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @Rob Fisher !!
> You must have had such a great time interfacing with all the people



I did Hi Ho @Silver! Very much! That is what the shows are for me... interfacing with people from all over the planet!

Here are the guys from AtmiZoo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

IVG will be back at VapeCon this year again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wonder what RDA these fit in?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping Bogan was on form!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mateusz from Hussar was good for two days and then he drank too much as always

!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The MK Mods guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Mellody and Whisper modder Thomas!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

FP Mods... and that one is MINE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chris from Squape in Switzerland!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum Man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out with the Vulcan Team! Voyeur!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I guess the battery life would be pretty good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure if any of you have Pandora Pouches... here she is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dicodes stand was always HECTIC!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Modders Gallery in full swing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The ESG Team

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The average distance I covered each day was 7,8 Km's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rene Koers with a DLC (Diamond like coating) Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a fan!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Edward the Vape Court Judge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus from ESG... he always shouts at me when I put a bubble tank on a Skyline!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooo Geeeshhh!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pizza time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Home time!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog

Great photos thanks @Rob Fisher
Always nice to see a face behind the name.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome photos @Rob Fisher !
Such amazing people you got to meet and interact with.
Wow Wow!!!

Thanks for the pics - it is so great to see
I can just imagine the vibe - must have been amazing
Major fomo!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

So well documented and informative 

Thanks for sharing what must've been an epic time with us Rob

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Oom Rob did you get to meet vaping with vic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Oom Rob did you get to meet vaping with vic?



I saw him from a distance and he was busy so I let him be and then I never saw him again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Rob Fisher said:


> I saw him from a distance and he was busy so I let him be and then I never saw him again!


Bummer! Was scrolling in anticipation to see a pic of you with him. He's my man that fella! Glad you got Todd though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex Caza, Vaping Bogan, Kent the maker of the Goon and yours truly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone was wondering how many visitors there were at Hall of Vape 2019 it was 23,000!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

